# What is this?



## Alva (Jul 4, 2020)

Hello, my first time here. If I’m in the wrong place to post, my apologies and please direct me where I should be posting. I’ve always been a fan of a Torker as a kid when they first came out, but never could afford one. As I got older life changes as you turn into an adult. Still I bought one for my son almost 30 yrs ago and I still have it in the garage and one day his son will inherit it. Been trying to find a Torker to build and to just have one, but always seem to miss buying it & just a little too late as they are getting harder to find. I found this one bike posted and I bought it. It had the Torker head badge, but now I’m 100% sure it’s not one, but it has the dual upper post. I’ll wind up keep it just because it’s cool, but I will still be in the hunt for a real Torker. Can any one give me an idea what I have? Serial# LY 3541456


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 5, 2020)

My first thought was Torker. Maybe mid 1980’s.
    Never personally owned one though. And most of my friends back then had GT’s or Redlines.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 5, 2020)

Just spent some time on the BMXMuseum website and now I’m not sure about it. The upper tube gussets look wrong to me.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 5, 2020)

Just found this frame pic. Looks a lot like the one you’ve got, but they didn’t mention who made it.


----------



## Alva (Jul 5, 2020)

Alva said:


> Hello, my first time here. If I’m in the wrong place to post, my apologies and please direct me where I should be posting. I’ve always been a fan of a Torker as a kid when they first came out, but never could afford one. As I got older life changes as you turn into an adult. Still I bought one for my son almost 30 yrs ago and I still have it in the garage and one day his son will inherit it. Been trying to find a Torker to build and to just have one, but always seem to miss buying it & just a little too late as they are getting harder to find. I found this one bike posted and I bought it. It had the Torker head badge, but now I’m 100% sure it’s not one, but it has the dual upper post. I’ll wind up keep it just because it’s cool, but I will still be in the hunt for a real Torker. Can any one give me an idea what I have? Serial# LY 3541456
> 
> View attachment 1223435
> 
> ...


----------



## Alva (Jul 5, 2020)

Thank you very much Just Jeff! Yeah that looks very similar to what I have! That’s the closest that I’ve seen even in my searches. I appreciate it. Now all I need to do is to get a name for it .


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 6, 2020)

Its a kool frame even though its not a torker.besides them,haro,redline and maybe others also did a double top tube frame. It was common in the 80s for nicely made knock offs to surface.some Japanese made were really nice.the common one that comes to mind is the skyway teardrop top frames.id build the bike how you want your torker.the frame is a great place holder and makes it a usable project till that torker frame pops up.


----------



## Alva (Jul 6, 2020)

Hi birdzgarage, I agree it makes for a cool build up. The blue paint on it is so-so. I was looking to find who made it to see if I could recreate it or if it’s worth re-chroming, only IF it was previously chrome. If not, then maybe black. I could recreate it to give to my son to go with with the one I’m saving for his future child. I keep telling him “my clock is ticking I ain’t getting any younger, I need me some grandkids”.  Here is a pic of the Torker that I bought him when he was little.


----------



## Alva (Jul 6, 2020)

Hey guys, I just found what I believe is what I have. A Canadian built bicycle called Aero by Venture, which is similar to a Ultracat Supercycle 1289 (another Candian built bike). The only difference between the two is the serial numbers. The Aero Venture starts with LY354XXXX (which is what mine is) or LY91XXXX.  The other very similar bike the Ultracat im not sure of the Serial#. The first Aero Venture was sold at a store called Zellers and the latter UltraCat Supercycle was sold at store called Canadian Tires. Supposedly Venture were made by Raleigh at their plant in Waterloo Quebec (I’m not quite sure), but if so then I am assuming they both were as they are similar bikes. But in my research I saw a mention of Supercycle being built by CCM. Supercycle also had bikes under other names like Bobcat, Panther and who knows what other names. Mine could possibly be from 83-84 or possibly up to 1987.

But a big thank you to those that responded to my help to identify what I had. It only made me research further and dig deeper in my searches. Hopefully this also helped others that have a similar style bike. Finding out what you have is just as fun as buying the bike you wanted as a kid. My search for a Torker will continue.

attached are pics of the Complete Canadian bike I found that helped my identify my frame.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 7, 2020)

Cool that you found it. The BMXMuseum is a great source of info


----------



## Alva (Jul 7, 2020)

I agree Just Jeff! Just started getting in to the bike thing and finding lots of resources available on the internet and finding folks like yourself willing to help a Newb like myself. Thank you and Birdzgarage for responding!


----------

